# Wraping Brisket In Butcher Paper



## POCLANCE

Anyone wrap their briskets in butcher paper while cooking? Lets hear our process.


----------



## NaClH2O

I don't wrap in butcher paper, but I've heard of some that do. I do wrap mine in foil, though.


----------



## Bukmstr

*Aron Franklin*

Youtube Aron Franklin's BBQ. He does this and it came out Great! Think I may try it next go around....


----------



## manintheboat

I wrap everything in butchers paper instead of foil. It works very well. For brisket, I smoke at 225-250 until the internal hits around 170 and I am happy with the bark. Then I wrap in butchers paper and finish to 195 in the flat. The bark stays intact much better than if you use foil. I will also rest meat wrapped in butchers paper too, like tri tip or whole tenderloin.


----------



## djbutter22

manintheboat said:


> I wrap everything in butchers paper instead of foil. It works very well. For brisket, I smoke at 225-250 until the internal hits around 170 and I am happy with the bark. Then I wrap in butchers paper and finish to 195 in the flat. The bark stays intact much better than if you use foil. I will also rest meat wrapped in butchers paper too, like tri tip or whole tenderloin.


:cheers: what he said


----------



## tboltmike

Does the BP leak or break?


----------



## manintheboat

it will get pretty greasy, that is for sure. It will drip some, but not much.


----------



## specsultan

Do you use treated or untreated butcher paper? Where do you buy it?


----------



## manintheboat

untreated only. Do not use waxed paper at all. I bought mine online at POS paper.

http://www.pospaper.com/40coloredbutcherpaper.html


----------



## el rojo

Sounds like ima wrap it in BP next time. Always willing on trying something new


----------



## msf62000

I bought the paper that manintheboat suggested and cooked one like he suggested and it was excellent. I had always wrapped in foil before but not anymore.


----------



## tdgal

*Paper*

My grandmother used to cook a lot in paper, she said it came from the war days when foil was in short supply. I don't know that for sure, cause grandparents lived down in the Arkansas River bottoms and everything there seemed in short supply !!!!!!!

I will try to kook in some paper next time !!! Thanks for the kooking tip !!!!


----------



## donkeyman

I can see where this would work ok I can remember my grandmother cooking her turkeys in a brown grocery bag in the 70s when I was a kid


----------



## bigl

Sept 10 est. delivery
I have always wanted to try it that way.
Doing 6 briskets Saturday wish it was here.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast

What do you use for tape? Plain 'ol butcher paper tape?? 

Have you ever had the paper catch on fire?


----------



## manintheboat

msf62000 said:


> I bought the paper that manintheboat suggested and cooked one like he suggested and it was excellent. I had always wrapped in foil before but not anymore.


glad to help


----------



## msf62000

no tape just tear off enough to overlap as you roll it up then set the meat on top of the flap. As far as catching on fire i've only done this once and didn't have any problems. I believe as long as you stay low and slow and don't have any flare ups you'll be fine.


----------



## Whiskey Girl

msf62000 said:


> no tape just tear off enough to overlap as you roll it up then set the meat on top of the flap. As far as catching on fire i've only done this once and didn't have any problems. I believe as long as you stay low and slow and don't have any flare ups you'll be fine.


Correct . . . also, keep in mind, for those that like to cook hot and fast, allow extra time if using the paper method. Definitely not the same as using foil. Something to keep in mind if running against the clock in a competition. The paper method will keep a good bark and still hold the juices . . . wg


----------



## jefull77

If you don't have butcher paper brown grocery bags work just as well and they are free at the grocery store!!


----------



## CaptJack

jefull77 said:


> If you don't have butcher paper brown grocery bags work just as well and they are free at the grocery store!!


I still think this is a good idea
but.....

in discussion on another message board it was pointed out that
there is no quality control on the paper they make brown paper bags out of and they can have bad stuff in the pulp the paper was made out of

..something to think about ?


----------



## Whiskey Girl

As long as I can remember, Daddy wrapped his briskets in a brown grocery paper bag . . . we also drank a lot of beer around his bbq pit - a hole he dug in the yard . . . he's 89  . . . wg


----------



## Mr. Tuffy

*No NO NO*

:brew:


CaptJack said:


> in discussion on another message board it was pointed out that
> there is no quality control on the paper they make brown paper bags out of and they can have bad stuff in the pulp the paper was made out of


Sorry in advance... BUT

Not true, quality control at US paper mills (specifically for producing bag Kraft) is pretty tight these days. When you consider how much food comes into direct contact with a brown paper bag (eat many french fries?), you'd have to be crazy to think that it is not FDA approved.

If you still don't think so, I can produce a stack of FDA approval letters from mills all around the US.

Again, I do apologize for sounding like I'm jumping on you, but since I am in the industry, I have to try my best to educate whenever possible on paper products... especially paper bags.

You'll be fine, and smoke on! Butcher paper will hold in the juices better as the "sizing" in the paper (fancy word for starch) is what holds it together.

Good day, and let me know when the brikset is ready!


----------



## jdot7749

why would you want to?


----------



## Seeker

Dang it.. secrets are to be kept.. wait until they figure out you can soak the paper in whiskey..


----------



## PEEWEE

Ok I'm sorry but if your gonna wrap a brisket then just stick it in the oven 
if done right no wrapping needed


----------



## Whiskey Girl

PEEWEE said:


> Ok I'm sorry but if your gonna wrap a brisket then just stick it in the oven
> if done right no wrapping needed


 . . . . personal opion Mr. PeeWee . . . some do . . . some don't . . . whatever works. . . . wg


----------



## CaptJack

I still like the idea of clean brown paper bag over butcher paper or foil
it is the most porous of the three and would let the brisket breath while it's wrapped to make it more tender. 
it would also have the least effect on the bark

I normally wrap mine at the stall
usually foil
I've only tried butcher paper a couple of times... 
it was better than foil

I'm thinking brown paper bag is going to be better

many cultures wrap in banana leaves and bury it


----------



## CaptJack

PEEWEE said:


> *Ok, I'm sorry but if your gonna wrap a brisket then just stick it in the oven*
> if done right no wrapping needed


I actually do two stage cooks two different ways

I'll put brisket or butt in the electric smoker until they hit 140Â° or the stall
(my smoker only runs at 210Â°)









and then I'll move the brisket to my roaster, in my oven to finish it









and I move the butt to the bottom of my infrared SRG roaster basket and finish on Low


----------



## Deany45

I put a brisket on this morning. I always wrap in foil, but I will try the butcher paper today if I can find some. HEB didn't have any. Suggestions on where to buy?


----------



## jdot7749

Costco or Sams Club, large rolls


----------



## Centex fisher

I use the brown paper bags from the grocery store. Works great.


----------



## agonzales1981

We had our first neighborhood cookoff a few weeks back and I wrapped mine in butcher paper for the last 2 hours and let it rest for close to 2 hours. I also used a certified angus brisket, but when I cut the slices for the judges juice was literally squirting out of it. Your results may vary I may have got lucky lol. I won first in brisket


----------



## Rog

Smoked for 7 hours then finished in butcher paper. 2nd time doing it this way and after over 10 years of cooking brisket this is the best tasting brisket I've ever eaten. 
Seasoned with coarse salt and pepper only.


----------

